# Saw this farmette listed here in PA



## Marsha (May 11, 2002)

http://classifieds.pennswoods.net/classifieds/viewad.cgi?adindex=2634713

http://classifieds.pennswoods.net/classifieds/viewad.cgi?adindex=2631311

http://classifieds.pennswoods.net/classifieds/viewad.cgi?adindex=2621094

~~Marsha


----------



## John_Canada (Aug 17, 2013)

Very nice area! We drove thru there on our honeymoon coming back from fallingwaters. PA is such a nice state and super cheap compared to here. Been looking for places just like that here, but they are all around $200 to $250K for that.


----------



## wharton (Oct 9, 2011)

John, when it comes to some of those stunningly low prices, don't forget that the first two are real fixer uppers and located in remote locations, where good jobs are tough to find. Put those great properties within an hour of any of the metro job markets in the state and they could easily be asking 2-4X as much. I never gave it a thought, but it is pretty stunning to see exactly how cheap properties are in the Clearfield/Dubois area. Interesting.


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

Wharton, that is what I am after for a hunting camp, these are a little too far west of me, if it was more North Central Pa I would be on it , not looking for a job or big town or city, just solitude and game.............


----------



## TRAILRIDER (Apr 16, 2007)

Nice little fixer uppers. Too little land for my taste, but the more remote the better! I love PA, beautiful state.


----------



## urban gleaner (Jan 23, 2014)

All 3 ads are gone.


----------

